# Sephora Website Arrrrg!!!!!!!



## Sunshine80 (Dec 15, 2008)

I've been trying to place an order for the last 3 hours to take advantage of my $15 off gift card which expires at 12 today but the website is down due to high traffic! ahhh I'm so mad that I wont be able to use it!

Do you think that if I email them they will let me use after 12 tonight?


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 15, 2008)

I think it sounds reasonable! it wasn't your fault you couldn't use it. It's always worth a try anyway


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 15, 2008)

wow thats kinda crazy.


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 15, 2008)

did it say it expires 12 eastern... they might wait until 12am pacific time.. i think they usually do.


----------



## Sunshine80 (Dec 15, 2008)

YAY! I was able to place the order 20 minutes after midnight so I guess you are right Bella it must be that


----------



## fawp (Dec 15, 2008)

Glad it worked out! I had to rush to Sephora on my lunch break yesturday to redeem mine. What did you get?


----------



## Sunshine80 (Dec 15, 2008)

I only got 2 things because I'd rather go to the store but I didnt have a chance before today so I got the MUFE HD Primer and a Cargo Boogie Nights Eye Pencil Set...so what did you get Abigail?


----------



## fawp (Dec 15, 2008)

For my sister, I got some Bare Essentials Foundation (she doesn't have a Sephora near her and she doesn't like to order it off the website so I buy it for her and ship it to her) and some Sephora eyeshadow primer (she's never used primer but I'm trying to get her to start because her eyeliner goes all over the place). And for myself I bought Sephora Glitter Gel in Silver and Green (the UD glitter gel stung my eyelids really badly but this one is much more gentle) and the Kat Von D Holiday Painted Love Lipsticks in Rosary and Homegirl (such awesome colors! I didn't care for Homegirl when I swatched it but when I put it on I fell in love! It's a gothic dark purplish red almost black lipstick.).


----------

